# FAO Block: W8 Interior Light?



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I see Block has a W8 Interior Light - why do it and what's involved?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## rally_chris (Jan 29, 2004)

The main difference with the W8 light is that it gives a red downlight to the interior of the car when the headlights are switched on.










See this link for more details of the mod:

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/dgace/w8_inner_light.htm

I'm going to do this on my car when I get a free weekend!


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

yep rob thats it above , its more or less a straight swap and only takes like 30 mins. you just have to make an adaptor up out of vw wires and run a wire down to the back of the light switch, which is easyer than it sounds. 
parts cost about Â£40 quid.
me and my dads R32's have them fitted. dads only took me like 10 mins cos it was my second , its that easy.
if your gonna do it just let me know and i'll get you some more info.


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

you dont have to cut any existing wiring either, which i think foxy's website shows. you can make up a suitable adaptor.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Cheers

Mine looks different because I've got a sunroof


----------

